# Kannel under FreeBSD 7.0



## sugar (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, does anybody has a Kannel release running under FreeBSD 7.0?

The port is buggy (dont create user and have issues with some PID files), and the cvs release dont create a .rc script...


----------

